# how to train your goldfish



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

YouTube - Can your fish play soccer?

for those who have lots of free time............


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

omg that was a hoot!!!! since I don't have alot of free time I won't be purchasing the kit!


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

HAHAHA, awesome!


----------

